# What color? Silver Dapple? New Miniature Filly!



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I wouldn't say silver dapple. My BO had a silver dapple mini up until a couple weeks ago. The pictures of the filly are not very good at all. It certainly doesn't help that I am on an iPod. I'll check back for different pictures tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

> I wouldn't say silver dapple. My BO had a silver dapple mini up until a couple weeks ago. The pictures of the filly are not very good at all. It certainly doesn't help that I am on an iPod. I'll check back for different pictures tomorrow.


Oh okay, what do you think she looks like? Just a liver chestnut? I know, these pictures bug me too.:? I can't tell if her legs are black or a deep chocolate? Judging by the lighter brown color, I'm guessing she will shed out that deep rich brown. The owner said her face and legs, where it has shed out a little, is a chocolate brown. No pictures yet, crossing my fingers that she'll send them tomorrow. Regardless, once we get her to the barn I'll take good pictures after we clean her up.  Thanks for replying!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I honestly can't so much as guess based on those pictures. They're bad angles and she still has some kind of foal or winter coat, which is skewing her base color. And, like I said, I am on an iPod until I get my new laptop charger, so viewing pictures isn't very easy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not silver and she looks like a sunfaded black, but can't say for sure as these are not good pictures for figuring out color.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I also first thought sunfaded black on first view of those pictures.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

In Minis, it is incredibly difficult to tell colour, unless one knows the real colour of the sire and dam. Even then, Minis have huge coats which are often very unlike their clipped or later, adult coats.

Does she have white eyelashes? That is a possible sign of being eventually, silver. Many don't know the difference between grey and silver. Also, black silver and bay silver, can look very different. "Silver dapple" should really apply, only to those adult horses who display dapples. Not all silvers do. 

Have you pics of the sire and dam without their winter coats?

Does the filly have any silver or greying hair showing in the mane at this point?

Lizzie


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I do hope you post pictures once you visit her!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

looks like an extremely sunfaded black or possibly a brown? but thats without knowing her history and only seeing her young coat.


----------

